# Yes Georgia. Thank you



## tjl1388 (Sep 13, 2016)

Loved this shirt from Saturday


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

Good luck with App State this weekend.. Every Vol on here says you guys don't stand a chance!

I hope Richt does well at Miami! He's a DGD and always will be!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2016)

I wish CMR the best down there. Wished yall had hired his Boss too.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2016)

They dropped a for sure 10 win coach for a ? mark as hc. Yall will benefit definitely. Though I think app state gets yall sat we shall see though. Is it on tv?


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 13, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They dropped a for sure 10 win coach for a ? mark as hc. Yall will benefit definitely. Though I think app state gets yall sat we shall see though. Is it on tv?



E$pn at high noon.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good luck with App State this weekend.. Every Vol on here says you guys don't stand a chance!
> 
> I hope Richt does well at Miami! He's a DGD and always will be!



I will second this!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 13, 2016)

Pretty cool shirt.



KyDawg said:


> I wish CMR the best down there. Wished yall had hired his Boss too.





Amen, brother!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 13, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They dropped a for sure 10 win coach for a ? mark as hc.



Fulmer had a better win percentage AND a national title at UT and got the boot too. Your point?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Fulmer had a better win percentage AND a national title at UT and got the boot too. Your point?



vol readers do not critically think.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 13, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> vol readers do not critically think.



They're simply thinking Vanilla.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 13, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> vol readers do not critically think.



I guess my main point is sometimes you gotta know when to cut bait. Fulmer and Richt had .743 and .742 win percentages. But there comes a time when you have to draw the line. It's either gonna happen or it ain't. 15 years and only LSU put more talent into the NFL during CMRs tenure, but at least LSU has 2 crystal balls to show for it. UGA may not have a storied history of national titles, but with that much talent there no reason to not expect to at least play for a title. Even if you lost would be more acceptable than never getting there. 

Not to mention, this is the same vol that says UGA has been irrelevant since leather helmets were used, but in the same 24 hours acts as though getting rid of a 10 win coach is somehow deplorable. 4x4 wants to poo on the cake and eat it too!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2016)

Go back and look fulmer had some super bad years before they finally let him go. 5-7 one year I believe. I'd understand a team getting rid of a long term coach when he's lost the touch and it was clear fulmer lost his. Richt won 10 games just last year. Was still recruiting top 10 classes yearly. Fulmer wasn't. He was finished and burnt out and they got rid of him and look what happened. Richt clearly isn't burnt out and was clearly still winning more games at uga than a ton of other coaches and quit a few in the sec just last year. I understand y'all wanted to get the top but I would have thought y'all would go with a coach with a pedigree not a ? Mark. Richt will show uga where they messed up at at Miami. Y'all fired a 10 win guy and got a guy who barely beat the #98 team in fcs. He's no Saban. I hope y'all don't go thru what we did but I kinda do it would be great to see. Sorry tj not derailing your thread just had to explain my comment.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 13, 2016)

Richt did well with Donnans recruits. So I won't be surprised to see him do well with someone else's recruits at Miami. Yeah he had top 10 classes, that's my point. He did nothing with them because even though he had good classes he didn't build good teams. Even now it's clear how big the depth issues were when he left. If that cycle repeats itself at Miami they'll give him the heave ho too. 

I like CMR and hope he does well. I just don't believe he will ever win a national championship as a head coach.


----------



## riprap (Sep 13, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Go back and look fulmer had some super bad years before they finally let him go. 5-7 one year I believe. I'd understand a team getting rid of a long term coach when he's lost the touch and it was clear fulmer lost his. Richt won 10 games just last year. Was still recruiting top 10 classes yearly. Fulmer wasn't. He was finished and burnt out and they got rid of him and look what happened. Richt clearly isn't burnt out and was clearly still winning more games at uga than a ton of other coaches and quit a few in the sec just last year. I understand y'all wanted to get the top but I would have thought y'all would go with a coach with a pedigree not a ? Mark. Richt will show uga where they messed up at at Miami. Y'all fired a 10 win guy and got a guy who barely beat the #98 team in fcs. He's no Saban. I hope y'all don't go thru what we did but I kinda do it would be great to see. Sorry tj not derailing your thread just had to explain my comment.



Did you check out the year we got beat by central florida. Pretty sure that was a losing season.


----------



## GA native (Sep 13, 2016)

My biggest beef with Richt was discipline problems. On the field and off the field. And now he's taking over a team that averages 84 yards in penalties... good luck Miami.



> “I don’t know. I sort of always liked playing them that second game because you could always count on them having two or three key players suspended.”


 Steve Spurrier on Coach Richt's Bulldawgs.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 13, 2016)

That's a great shirt.  I still love CMR.  He is a great man, and I wish him all the best down at Miami. It has been weird not seeing him on the sidelines this year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2016)

Miami hasn't had a 10 win season since Coker left. If Richt can get them over that hump in 2-3 years, i imagine they'll be ecstatic.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 13, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> vol readers do not critically think.



A year after winning the east. That was that Calwfense (Dave Clawson) that did Fulmer in


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 13, 2016)

Appy going to run those boys ragged


----------



## DSGB (Sep 14, 2016)

CMR is a good man and recruited well at the skill positions. Never made it a priority to recruit the guys needed up front, especially on the OL. He'd get one or two here and there, but not enough to have depth. Things had gotten stale and he always looked worn out. A change was needed for both parties. I hope he does well at the U, just like I hope Kirby does well.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 14, 2016)

dsgb said:


> cmr is a good man and recruited well at the skill positions. Never made it a priority to recruit the guys needed up front, especially on the ol. He'd get one or two here and there, but not enough to have depth. Things had gotten stale and he always looked worn out. A change was needed for both parties. I hope he does well at the u, just like i hope kirby does well.



this ^^^^this 

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 14, 2016)

DSGB said:


> CMR is a good man and recruited well at the skill positions. Never made it a priority to recruit the guys needed up front, especially on the OL. He'd get one or two here and there, but not enough to have depth. Things had gotten stale and he always looked worn out. A change was needed for both parties. I hope he does well at the U, just like I hope Kirby does well.



Well stated, I like CMR always have always will. He done a lot for UGA and the football program. I wish him nothing but the best.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 14, 2016)

And the great thing is, he'll still be able to beat the crap out of Tech each year!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 15, 2016)

Honestly I don't think Georgia's issue was CMR.  I think like Miami in the days of Donna Shalala, uGA has an administration problem. 

When UM approached CMR he (CMR) gave them a comprehensive list of what had to change for not only him to come be the coach but for the university to be successful as a program. This is not Coker/Shannon/Golden's Miami. The change has not just been at the top, New President, New Coach, but change in the entire program has been evident. VERY evident. It's like the school realized that to awake the sleeping giant you actually had to pay attention to it, spend money on it.  

Essentially the handcuffs are off. No restrictions. I can say with complete knowledge and confidence that Richt has Saban level control at UM. He didn't have that at uGA. 


Will/Did Kirby come in and change it only time will tell.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Honestly I don't think Georgia's issue was CMR.  I think like Miami in the days of Donna Shalala, uGA has an administration problem.
> 
> When UM approached CMR he (CMR) gave them a comprehensive list of what had to change for not only him to come be the coach but for the university to be successful as a program. This is not Coker/Shannon/Golden's Miami. The change has not just been at the top, New President, New Coach, but change in the entire program has been evident. VERY evident. It's like the school realized that to awake the sleeping giant you actually had to pay attention to it, spend money on it.
> 
> ...



Richt got complacent. He didn't have the fire he had when he first came to UGA. I agree the administration played a big part in it.

As far as Kirby, he is McGarity's hire so Kirby can do whatever he wants as long as he's winning games.

I wish Richt the best. I hope he beats the Noles every year along with Tech!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 15, 2016)

If Kirby doesn't win it all, I'm sticking with Richt- Browning Slayer 9/15/16


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 15, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Richt clearly isn't burnt out and was clearly still winning more games at uga than a ton of other coaches and quit a few in the sec just last year.



Richt was burnt out at UGA.  He does seem rejuvenated at Miami.

He was tired of being a CEO type coach and is now going back to calling plays.  I can see how a former coordinator could get really bored watching everyone else coach his team.  Jimbo still calls the plays for FSU.  If you think Saban wasn't as involved in the defense as Smart (if not moreso), you're lying to yourself.  Smart will be very involved in the defense at UGA.  This is how a coach keeps the juices flowing.

Bowden became a CEO and FSU suffered "The Lost Decade" because of it.

Richt was successful when he was more hands on the the offense at UGA.  Unfortunately, that wasn't "The Georgia Way".


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 15, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Richt was burnt out at UGA.  He does seem rejuvenated at Miami.
> 
> He was tired of being a CEO type coach and is now going back to calling plays.  I can see how a former coordinator could get really bored watching everyone else coach his team.  Jimbo still calls the plays for FSU.  If you think Saban wasn't as involved in the defense as Smart (if not moreso), you're lying to yourself.  Smart will be very involved in the defense at UGA.  This is how a coach keeps the juices flowing.
> 
> ...



I wish you knew half as much as you post up.

Richt made the change.  No one made him.  He was criticized for making some bone headed head coach calls and he thought he could manage the game better if he let  his protege BoBo make the calls.

Georgia's way is to win with class.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 15, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I wish you knew half as much as you post up.
> 
> Richt made the change.  No one made him.  He was criticized for making some bone headed head coach calls and he thought he could manage the game better if he let  his protege BoBo make the calls.
> 
> Georgia's way is to win with class.



Then why is everyone crying that the AD meddles too much?

For the record, I think firing Richt was the best thing for UGA, Richt, and Miami.  Just don't know that I would have fired him for Kirby Smart, but it could very well work out.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 15, 2016)

Richt couldn't get team up for biggest rival- FL
We showed up uninspired too many times JAX
Time for change
Wish him well
Go Dawgs


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 17, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Appy going to run those boys ragged



Just saving this for posterity....



About that runnin ragged.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I wish you knew half as much as you post up.
> 
> Richt made the change.  No one made him.  He was criticized for making some bone headed head coach calls and he thought he could manage the game better if he let  his protege BoBo make the calls.
> 
> Georgia's way is to win with class.






"class???"


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 19, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Georgia's way is to win with class.





Hooked On Quack said:


> "class???"



Pictured below: Class


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Appy going to run those boys ragged





tjl1388 said:


> Just saving this for posterity....
> 
> 
> 
> About that runnin ragged.....



Here you go TJ... I'll quote this for you so Bucky will remember it..


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 19, 2016)

What's uT's excuse?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Pictured below: Class



That's not classless..... that's being stupid and he got his tail chewed and sent to the locker room before the ruling was official. Bet he doesn't do it again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Pictured below: Class



So what is this?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 19, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> That's not classless..... that's being stupid and he got his tail chewed and sent to the locker room before the ruling was official. Bet he doesn't do it again.



That was one of, if not the, dirtiest hit I've seen in a long time.  I'm sure Kirby handled it the way it should have.  I just had to pick.

After Saturday, let me hang onto something to poke other fans about.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> After Saturday, let me hang onto something to poke other fans about.



Heck no, the best time to hit someone is when they are down..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 19, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck no, the best time to hit someone is when they are down..



Remember that next week.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Then why is everyone crying that the AD meddles too much?



Because he does and almost everything he has touched has turned into cow manure.

Greg McGarity *is not* a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Because he does and almost everything he has touched has turned into cow manure.
> 
> Greg McGarity *is not* a DGD.



Who do you think will replace him?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 19, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Who do you think will replace him?



Nick Saban


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Who do you think will replace him?



Anybody who will shut his trap and let the football coach coach is fine with me.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Anybody who will shut his trap and let the football coach coach is fine with me.



then the Herschels should become ADs.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That was one of, if not the, dirtiest hit I've seen in a long time.  I'm sure Kirby handled it the way it should have.  I just had to pick.
> 
> After Saturday, let me hang onto something to poke other fans about.



I'll agree he was about 2 steps too early, but I've seen much worse. He lead with his shoulder and turned his head to the side.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That was one of, if not the, dirtiest hit I've seen in a long time.



Yes it sure was.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2016)

The what was one of the cleanest, textbook (led with shoulder), illegal hits I've seen in a while.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 19, 2016)

Ya'll are just reaching now. That was in NO WAY the worst hit I've seen. Was it bad? Yes and he was sent packing because of it. He did lead with his shoulder and hit they guy in the chest. If it was as bad as you 2 are making it out to be he would have led with the crown of his head and hit him head to head. Bad hit that deserved a penalty and a stern hind end chewing..... sure, the "worst I've seen", not even close. Quit reaching......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> Ya'll are just reaching now. That was in NO WAY the worst hit I've seen. Was it bad? Yes and he was sent packing because of it. He did lead with his shoulder and hit they guy in the chest. If it was as bad as you 2 are making it out to be he would have led with the crown of his head and hit him head to head. Bad hit that deserved a penalty and a stern hind end chewing..... sure, the "worst I've seen", not even close. Quit reaching......



Those idgits are just trolling..

This is dirty!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 20, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Then why is everyone crying that the AD meddles too much?
> 
> For the record, I think firing Richt was the best thing for UGA, Richt, and Miami.  Just don't know that I would have fired him for Kirby Smart, but it could very well work out.



The AD was meddling with his choices for assistants, not Richt's role with the team.

A lot of big money alums wanted Smart, who is a DGD to the bone.  Smart was about to go somewhere and be a head coach. 

It was not my choice and I am happy to see Richt bounce back do well at Miami.  

I like Kirby and I think he will do well at Georgia.  

I like Richt and wish him nothing but the best, until we play him and then I hope we whip his tail like a rented mule.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Those idgits are just trolling..
> 
> This is dirty!



Yeah, that's wathca call a corn loosener!  

And also what you'd expect to see an FSU player do.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "class???"



I know, I know, that comment flies way over the head of class challenged, cut blocking expert, no count Tech fans.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 20, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> That's not classless..... that's being stupid and he got his tail chewed and sent to the locker room before the ruling was official. Bet he doesn't do it again.



Don't try to educate haters, it just confuses their poor over taxed brains!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 20, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That was one of, if not the, dirtiest hit I've seen in a long time.  I'm sure Kirby handled it the way it should have.  I just had to pick.
> 
> After Saturday, let me hang onto something to poke other fans about.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 20, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Those idgits are just trolling..
> 
> This is dirty!



That was basically after the game was over, which does make it worse.  That guy should never strap on a helmet again.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 20, 2016)

MudDucker said:


>



We're here, unlike a certain Dawg fan after his team loses to the traffic cones up north.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 20, 2016)

You want to see dirty plays just look up the hits Nick Fairley put on Arron Murry.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> Loved this shirt from Saturday



do you still feel the same way


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> do you still feel the same way



Did you think Miami fans expected to be undefeated this year? And they'd wanna fire their coach after 1 loss?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2016)

Wonder if tj got any pictures of the classless UM fans throwing garbage on the field?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if tj got any pictures of the classless UM fans throwing garbage on the field?



Or the missed PAT!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 9, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> do you still feel the same way



Yes. By leaps and bounds. Our defense is legit for the first time in years.


----------



## GA native (Oct 9, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> Did you think Miami fans expected to be undefeated this year? And they'd wanna fire their coach after 1 loss?



Nope. But it is par for coach Richt. Choke in the big games.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if tj got any pictures of the classless UM fans throwing garbage on the field?



Did you see the call they were mad about??? Lol... absolutely horrible call. Not saying throwing things was ok, because it's not, but they had a right to be mad.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 9, 2016)

GA native said:


> Nope. But it is par for coach Richt. Choke in the big games.



That game wasn't on Richt, not even a little bit. I have no problem with the way UM played. We simply don't have the horses yet.


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2016)

GA native said:


> Nope. But it is par for coach Richt. Choke in the big games.



This^


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 9, 2016)

What did richt do or not do that caused that loss?


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> That game wasn't on Richt, not even a little bit. I have no problem with the way UM played. We simply don't have the horses yet.



Check out our stable!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 9, 2016)

riprap said:


> Check out our stable!



uGA has what I call Donna Shalala disease. Your administration has you playing college football with one hand behind your back.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 9, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> What did richt do or not do that caused that loss?



He was head coach. Buck stops with richt. We shall see what they do from here on out. Any reason to believe richts team will improve their record vs ranked teams?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2016)

tjl1388 said:


> uGA has what I call Donna Shalala disease. Your administration has you playing college football with one hand behind your back.



Correction. UGA used to have what you call a "Shalala disease". It left with when Richt did.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> Did you see the call they were mad about??? Lol... absolutely horrible call. Not saying throwing things was ok, because it's not, but they had a right to be mad.



I did not like the call either, but I have seen a lot of terrible calls in college football and fans throwing trash on the field very seldom accompany them.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I did not like the call either, but I have seen a lot of terrible calls in college football and fans throwing trash on the field very seldom accompany them.



Then you apparently haven't attended many blood hatred rivalrys.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm just glad they didn't start shooting the place up.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm just glad they didn't start shooting the place up.



dem miami boiz will cut u 2


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2016)

I guess somebody forgot to tell all their fans they didn't expect to go undefeated.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> dem miami boiz will cut u 2



That entire area is nothing but thugs.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 3, 2018)

You

Are

Welcome


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 3, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> You
> 
> Are
> 
> Welcome


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2018)

Bump for getting after it.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 3, 2018)

tjl1388 said:


> Loved this shirt from Saturday


No no no thank you


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 3, 2018)

Same old richt,unmotivated,lifeless on the sidelines and unprepared for the big game...........


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 3, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> Same old richt,unmotivated,lifeless on the sidelines and unprepared for the big game...........


I've always liked CMR but I will say, every time something bad happened last night and they showed him on the sideline, he seemed like, oh well, on to the next play.Lol


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 3, 2018)

He gives his players the love they need.
Good decision on GA’s part.
Obviously!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> You
> 
> Are
> 
> Welcome


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2018)

The Gift that will keep on giving. CMR is a fine man, and I think he would be a better Coordinator that a head Coach. He just will not show any fire, these kids today play off of a coaches enthusiasm and fire.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> The Gift that will keep on giving. CMR is a fine man, and I think he would be a better Coordinator that a head Coach. He just will not show any fire, these kids today play off of a coaches enthusiasm and fire.



If he had stuck with being a coordinator he would have gone down as one of the best.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2018)

tjl1388 said:


> Loved this shirt from Saturday



You're welcome!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 28, 2018)

I wonder where TJ's been. I miss his pics


----------



## tcward (Dec 28, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I wonder where TJ's been. I miss his pics


When they win 5 in a row.....someday....he will be back.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 28, 2018)

I came in here knowing who was going to be the first person to comment on this ole post...


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 28, 2018)

Again 

Thank you Miami!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2018)

I just dont think CMR got the stomach for this anymore. He looked totally whipped on the sidelines.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2018)

Hey TJ!!! De Nada!!! Bawawahaha


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2018)

Video has surfaced of Miami practicing earlier last week for their bowl game. I don't know boys, looks like a lot of young guys out there to me.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 29, 2018)

TJ its about time for some of your great photographs, where u been?


----------

